# Whiskers come out when combing face-



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

and I get the heebie jeebies each time this happens. I use a flea comb to get the eye goobers out of Lexi's face/moustache. She is a cockapoo with a TB face. Several times I have noticed a thick whisker comes out in the flea comb. I have to assume this is painful, although she is such a good girl there is never any complaints. What should I be using to comb her face? Is it bad when these whiskers come out?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Its fine if they come out. Dogs and cats both lose them and grow new ones.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It used to freak me out when I'd find one of the cat's whiskers just chilling on the couch or on her scratching post. Hair is, well, hair...but whiskers seem almost like body parts!


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> It used to freak me out when I'd find one ...but whiskers seem almost like body parts!


That exactly how I feel - especially since they are so thick - it feel's like nylon guitar strings. Just creeps me out.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it - many dogs go 100% whisker-less (mine do!) and it doesn't affect them in the slightest.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

sizzledog said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - many dogs go 100% whisker-less (mine do!) and it doesn't affect them in the slightest.


same here. It doesn't bother him in the least


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Never had one fall out while grooming, but it never freaked me out seeing them lie about. Whenever I'd find one of the cat's lost whiskers ... I'd end up playing with it, lol. I was/am fascinated by them. I'll do stuff like: show it to a cat, feel how strong and stiff the tip is that came from the cuticle, hold the whisker between my index finger and thumb while brushing the other end against things to try to feel what they feel. Lol, am I weird?



lexilu said:


> ... it feel's like nylon guitar strings.


 Lol, now I wanna make a little guitar.  Think my guitar friend will tune it for me?


----------



## cpostelwait31 (Aug 5, 2009)

HyperFerret said:


> Never had one fall out while grooming, but it never freaked me out seeing them lie about. Whenever I'd find one of the cat's lost whiskers ... I'd end up playing with it, lol. I was/am fascinated by them. I'll do stuff like: show it to a cat, feel how strong and stiff the tip is that came from the cuticle, hold the whisker between my index finger and thumb while brushing the other end against things to try to feel what they feel. *Lol, am I weird?*
> 
> Lol, now I wanna make a little guitar.  Think my guitar friend will tune it for me?


Not weird... I used to do that do... LOL


----------



## crackerjack panda (Sep 21, 2020)

My dogs wiskers were hurter her so I combed and they came out.is this normal.what do I do


----------



## crackerjack panda (Sep 21, 2020)

My dogs wiskers were hurter her so I combed and they came out.is this normal.what do I do.never saw this before


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

11 year old thread.


----------

